# Being published! Snake Nebula image in Sky & Telescope



## jrista (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been contacted by Sky & Telescope magazine a couple of times about publishing my images. They actually are publishing an image I processed (although I collaborated on it with another individual who acquired the data) in the May edition that should be hitting shelves soon. That is an image of Trifid Nebula.

I was just contacted again with a request to use my Snake Nebula image in their July 2016 publication:







This image is 100% my own, I acquired the data last summer and processed it last summer. This image is of a part of our galaxy, where the dark dust that makes up part of the "dark river" spreads out over the golden starfield near the core region of the Milky Way. 

Anyway. It's exciting to be published, especially after having only been doing astrophotography for such a short amount of time. For those interested in space, astronomy and astrophotography, keep an eye out for the July publication. I am not certain what article it will be, very interested in reading it. There is always the chance they may bounce me in favor of another image if they find one more appropriate, although I don't think that will happen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2016)

Congrats, a great achievement!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations, Jon! That's very exciting, and really validates all the effort you've put in to developing your craft. It's also a good excuse to go buy all that gear you've been wanting.  

O.


----------



## jrista (Apr 6, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Congratulations, Jon! That's very exciting, and really validates all the effort you've put in to developing your craft. It's also a good excuse to go buy all that gear you've been wanting.



Hah! Oh, I so wish this was a possibility. I would also need another event to occur before I could though: To become independently wealthy! ;P

I could drop a hundred and fifty grand on astrophotography equipment without breaking a sweat (if I actually had that kind of disposable income).  Once I get my taxes filed and am able to recover, I do need to drop about $5800 on a new CCD camera and a bunch of narrow band filters, though.

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## meywd (Apr 6, 2016)

jrista said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Jon! That's very exciting, and really validates all the effort you've put in to developing your craft. It's also a good excuse to go buy all that gear you've been wanting.
> ...



Congratulations, that is wonderful, I wish you more and more success, you getting wealthy will only mean more beautiful photos ;D


----------



## jrista (Apr 6, 2016)

meywd said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Thanks.

LOL "Wealthy" ... I wish that, too.  They don't pay much for images these days. I could by a few lunches, that's about it. I guess if you got published all the time with full page spreads, you might be able to make a little extra money on the side...but I don't think anyone gets wealthy being published. It's just an exposure thing...lot of people will see the image, hopefully some percentage of that will convert to searches for my name, and maybe some small percentage of that may convert into print sales or something.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 6, 2016)

Jon, congratulations!!! Thinking that images such as the one you are showing (and others, too) were, 3 decades ago or thereabouts, prerogative of the big (and I mean really BIG) telescopes of the most renowned observatories makes me wonder what to expect from the technology of the next decade... it's amazing!


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations, Jon!


----------



## NorbR (Apr 6, 2016)

Congrats, that's well deserved. 
Every time I venture into that Deep Sky Astrophotography thread, I have to pick up my jaw from the floor. Hope this means we will get to see even more of those pictures form you


----------



## lion rock (Apr 6, 2016)

Jrista,
Well deserved. Your dedication and your photos show every bit of a professional quality.
Look forward to seeing more images from you.
Congratulations!
-r


----------



## J.R. (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations Jon! It's nice to see passion meet achievement.


----------



## Sunnystate (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations!!!

Always reading and watching your posts with most pleasure, well deserved and respectable, sometimes it is worth the effort even in most tightly controlled systems ;-)

Anyway wish all opinionated posters have at least fraction of your skills to back up they opinions.

Good luck!


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations Jon - thanks for sharing

It great to get such external validation of the standard of your work by being published. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful image.

Dark nebula are a real challenge, and that's very well produced.

Just for the record, how many hours of imaging went into that?


----------



## jrista (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!  

Looks like the image has gone to the art department. Unless they reject it for some reason, looks like it will get published.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 11, 2016)

jrista said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Looks like the image has gone to the art department. Unless they reject it for some reason, looks like it will get published.



So the key to getting rich is to capture that image with one flash that doesnt match the color of naturally occuring subjects. Anyway congratulations. Hope to see the magazine when it's released.


----------



## jrista (Apr 11, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, everyone!
> ...



???


----------



## jrista (Apr 11, 2016)

Sky & Telescope upgraded the usage to a full page, from a quarter page. Pretty excited about that! Full page is pretty awesome, and I never expected that.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2016)

Great!
Don't forget to get reprints.
Mount and frame a copy for your display.
-r


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulation, Sir, Dear Great teacher Mr. Jrista.
Thai is amazing Photo.
Surapon.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulations! Well deserved! Hope you get many more!


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 11, 2016)

congratulations, John. Really well done. Absolutely great image!


----------



## eml58 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice to see & well deserved, congratulations.

Wealth consists not in having great possessions, but in having few wants.
Epictetus

The odd great possession wouldn't hurt though


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2016)

If anyone deserves it, it is you.....

You have been both a source of knowledge and a source of inspiration over the years.

Thank you for your continued presence on this site....


----------



## RGF (May 15, 2016)

congrats on a great image and wonderful achievement


----------



## nvsravank (May 15, 2016)

Congrats Jon.


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2016)

Thanks, guys!


----------

